# Kunde sagt er weill Handbetrieb, neint aber Einrichtbetrieb



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

Lalalala,

Habt ihr es auch immer wieder das der Kunde im Pflichtenheft einen Handbetrieb vorschriebt, aber Einrichtbetrieb meint?


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Ja ,
kommt wahrscheinlich aus alten Zeiten, da die leute noch nicht wissen, das die betriebsarten nun festgelegt sind, und dadurch auch einen festen Namen haben.


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

Sieh mal u.a. hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18841&highlight=Einrichtbetrieb

So klar, wie du meinst ist das nun wohl doch nicht!


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Das ist klar, in dem Betrag geht es aber eigentlich um die Umsetzung des programmes bei Handbetrieb z.B. verriegelungen .
Ein Einrichtbetrieb setzt aber vorraus, das wenn es notwendig ist Bewegungen bei offener Schutztüre zu machen dies auch sicher erfüllt sein muss.
Ich kenne noch vom Ford vor ca 20 jahren das dort ein Schlüsselschalter war mit der Bezeichnung "Einrichten", der hat einfach brutal die Türen gebrückt. Danach kam die ganze Sicherheitsdiskussion auf, und plötzlich war fast überall ein Betrieb bei offenen Türe verboten. Jetzt dreht sich das, und man *muß *falls es zum einrichten notwendig ist einen Einrichttrieb bei offener Türe ermöglichen.

zu den Betriebsarten: 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=174992&highlight=sonderbetriebsarten#post174992


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Das ist klar, in dem Betrag geht es aber eigentlich um die Umsetzung des programmes bei Handbetrieb z.B. verriegelungen .
> Ein Einrichtbetrieb setzt aber vorraus, das wenn es notwendig ist Bewegungen bei offener Schutztüre zu machen dies auch sicher erfüllt sein muss.
> Ich kenne noch vom Ford vor ca 20 jahren das dort ein Schlüsselschalter war mit der Bezeichnung "Einrichten", der hat einfach brutal die Türen gebrückt. Danach kam die ganze Sicherheitsdiskussion auf, und plötzlich war fast überall ein Betrieb bei offenen Türe verboten. Jetzt dreht sich das, und man *muß *falls es zum einrichten notwendig ist einen Einrichttrieb bei offener Türe ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



Ja das hatten wir früher auch so, nach einem Unfall (trotz Einweisung) wurde der Schlüsselschalter dann für immer verbannt. Nun kann man das wieder machen, allerdings mit der entsprechenden Sicherheitstechnik im Schlepptau. Ganz sicher auch ein einträgliches Geschäft für die Sicherheitstechnikanbieter und ihre Kumpels in den entsprechenden Normierungs- und Vorschriftengremien.  Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.  Andererseits gibt es tatsächlich Anlagen, wo es notwendig ist, diese begehen zu können und Antriebe zu verfahren. Aber wenn möglich, dann sollte man immer die Türen zulassen, das ist noch die, für alle Beteiligten, sicherste Variante.


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Hallo ralle,

das hab ich auch immer so gemacht. Gerade mit Ford hatte ich immer ein Problem , weil ich damal den Hand/Automatikbetrieb übers OP geschaltet habe. Da war immer ein Aufschrei "das wäre nicht erlaubt", bis ich denen dann immer gesagt habe, das es bei mir prinzipiell keinen betrieb bei offener Türe gibt.

Nun ein paar Jahre später wurde ich auf einer Schulung halt vom gegenteil belehrt.  Aus der Praxis kennt man das ja, das gerade immer die Einrichter einen Betrüger für die Türschalter in der Tasche haben. oder ? Genau um diesen fall geht es. Wenn der Einrichter zum einrichten einer Maschine z.B. die Druckluft braucht muss man dies ermöglichen. Sollte man dies in der gefährdungsanalyse nicht betrachtet haben, und der Einrichter wird quasi dazu gezwungen die Türe zu brücken ist der Hersteller in der Haftung *obwohl *der Einrichter die Türe gebrückt hat.

Wir werden uns in dieser Beziehung in Zukunft auf einiges gefasst machen müßen. Nicht weil die Vorschriften strenger sind, nein weil die Berufsgenossenschaften darin eine Geldquelle gefunden haben. Beim kleinsten Fehler oder Nichtvorlage einer Gefährdungsanalyse dreht sich die beweislast um, und man muss der BG beweisen das man alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

@jabba

Ja, ich seh das ähnlich, mal sehen wie das weitergeht. Die Frage ist langsam, ob nicht extra jemand eingestellt werden muß, der sich nur noch um den Vorschriftenkram kümmert, denn langsam aber sicher braucht man einen Juristen mit Hauptfach Elektrotechnik. Oder umgekehrt? Schon das Lesen der Vorschriften ist ja kaum noch verständlich möglich, kommt einem fast wie der Paragraphendschungel der Juristen vor und die müssen dafür jahrelang ausgebildet werden, denn ein normaler Mensch kann gar nicht so verquer denken.


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Genau so ist es, wenn ich in manchen Firmen sehe wie fahrlässig die damit umgehen ...
Ich gewöhne mir aber an, mich bei meinen Kunden nicht mehr um die Sicherheit zu kümmern wenn es nicht in meinem Auftrag begründet liegt. Die ewigen Diskussionen bin ich leid. Ich schreibe allerdings wenn mir was gravierendes auffällt stätestens in der Rechnung etwas dazu. Das hat den Vorteil das wenn ich das geld bekommen habe, ich automatisch einen "zustellnachweis" habe. Alternativ lass ich mir das auf dem Stundenzettel quitteren. 

Ich habe mehrfach versucht mal von meinen maschinenbaukunden eine Gefährdungsanalyse vor dem erstellen der Steuerung zu bekommen, geschweige denn eine Einstufung der Sicherheitskategorie. Da bekommt man dann die Antwort "Der Lichtvorhang kann kategorie 4", super ist aber nur ein Hydraulikventil zum abschalten vorhanden .


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja das hatten wir früher auch so, nach einem Unfall (trotz Einweisung) wurde der Schlüsselschalter dann für immer verbannt. Nun kann man das wieder machen, allerdings mit der entsprechenden Sicherheitstechnik im Schlepptau. Ganz sicher auch ein einträgliches Geschäft für die Sicherheitstechnikanbieter und ihre Kumpels in den entsprechenden Normierungs- und Vorschriftengremien.  Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.  Andererseits gibt es tatsächlich Anlagen, wo es notwendig ist, diese begehen zu können und Antriebe zu verfahren. Aber wenn möglich, dann sollte man immer die Türen zulassen, das ist noch die, für alle Beteiligten, sicherste Variante.



Dazu sehe Dir bitte den BGIA Bericht 2/2008 an, hier besonders die Beispiele. Dann wirst du sehen das man sehr vieles auch ohne DIE Sicherheitstechnikhersteller lösen kann!
Warum sollte es in der Sicherheitstechnik anders sein als z.B. bei einem Programmierer der Hochkomplexe SPSen programmiert, dass kann auch nicht jeder und man braucht Fachkenntnisse! Und neu ist das alles auch nicht!!!
Durch die neue Maschinenrichtlinie beschäftigen sich nur viel mehr mit dem Thema und merken das sie hier Defizite haben! 
Die vorgehensweise hat sich kaum geändert, nur die Maschinen werden eben auch immer komplexer und somit auch die Gefahrenquellen, darauf muss natürlich auch die Sicherheitstechnik reagieren!


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

@Safty

Ja, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon.  Das mit den komplexeren Maschinen stimmt sicher nur bedingt, auch vor 30 Jahren gab es schon komplexe Maschinen und das sogar ohne SPS. Du weißt ja auch genau, was ich meine. Wo man früher 2 oder 4 Schütze eingesetzt hat, müssen es heute 20 Mal geprüfte, zertifizierte, nochmal geprüfte Bauteile sein, die natürlich auch entsprechend teurer sind. Dafür können wir dann sicher sein, daß eine Tür, die zu über 2 Kontakte meldet, auch wirklich zu ist. Oder doch nicht? Außer natürlich, da ist was faul, man hat nicht alle 3 Monate kontrolliert und gewartet, jemand hat was falsches eingebaut, auch das kann noch vorkommen. Damit hat sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer "Nichtmeldung" um den Faktor 10 hoch 2 verringert, die eines Unfalls noch mehr, vielleicht 10 hoch 5 (alle Zahlen nur mal so, zur Veranschaulichung), aber das von einem schon zuvor sehr guten Ausgangswert, auch wenn man normale Bauteile verwendet hätte. Oder hast du noch nie eine Altanlage gesehen, die nur einen Kontakt hat, aber schon seit 30 oder mehr Jahren unfallfrei betrieben wird. Darf man den Sicherheitsleuten glauben, müßte da normalerweise ständig der Kontakt versagen, jemand reinrennen, ohne daß die Anlage abschaltet und er auch noch mit dem Kopf in die offenen Sägeblätter taumeln, weil er über etwas gestolpert ist. 

Ich weiß, Unfallschutz ist wichtig, ein Kontakt kann natürlich fehlerhaft sein, und so weiter und so fort, aber ich frage dich ehrlich, wann kommt der 3. und 4. Schaltkontakt an der Tür, warum nur 2-kanalig, man könnt es doch auch 8-kanalig anlegen. 

Ich will eigentlich damit nur das sagen, *Wer Was* wirklich als sicher betrachtet, hängt doch hier und heute eindeutig auch von Geldinteressen ab und da arbeitet die Lobby doch hervorragend. Wir müssen das alles mitmachen, schon aus Eigeninteresse (wer will sich schon was vorwerfen lassen), aber man darf ja ruhig mal sagen, das es langsam übertrieben wird und das kann einem dann schon mal zu bunt werden mit den feinen neuen (meistens) gelben Teilen.


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Safty
> 
> Ja, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon.  Das mit den komplexeren Maschinen stimmt sicher nur bedingt, auch vor 30 Jahren gab es schon komplexe Maschinen und das sogar ohne SPS. Du weißt ja auch genau, was ich meine. Wo man früher 2 oder 4 Schütze eingesetzt hat, müssen es heute 20 Mal geprüfte, zertifizierte, nochmal geprüfte Bauteile sein, die natürlich auch entsprechend teurer sind. Dafür können wir dann sicher sein, daß eine Tür, die zu über 2 Kontakte meldet, auch wirklich zu ist. Oder doch nicht? Außer natürlich, da ist was faul, man hat nicht alle 3 Monate kontrolliert und gewartet, jemand hat was falsches eingebaut, auch das kann noch vorkommen. Damit hat sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer "Nichtmeldung" um den Faktor 10 hoch 2 verringert, die eines Unfalls noch mehr, vielleicht 10 hoch 5 (alle Zahlen nur mal so, zur Veranschaulichung), aber das von einem schon zuvor sehr guten Ausgangswert, auch wenn man normale Bauteile verwendet hätte. Oder hast du noch nie eine Altanlage gesehen, die nur einen Kontakt hat, aber schon seit 30 oder mehr Jahren unfallfrei betrieben wird. Darf man den Sicherheitsleuten glauben, müßte da normalerweise ständig der Kontakt versagen, jemand reinrennen, ohne daß die Anlage abschaltet und er auch noch mit dem Kopf in die offenen Sägeblätter taumeln, weil er über etwas gestolpert ist.
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich beiner Motorsäge nun eine Schutz um di eKette machen und darf die nur noch bei ausgeschalteten Motor in die Hand nehmen? :O)


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo ralle,
> 
> das hab ich auch immer so gemacht. Gerade mit Ford hatte ich immer ein Problem , weil ich damal den Hand/Automatikbetrieb übers OP geschaltet habe. Da war immer ein Aufschrei "das wäre nicht erlaubt", bis ich denen dann immer gesagt habe, das es bei mir prinzipiell keinen betrieb bei offener Türe gibt.
> 
> ...


 

Ja die Kausalität liegt an der Luft.
Hätte er Luft gehabht währe also kein Unfall passiert.
Kausalität ist aber der letzte *"§$"

Beispiel zur Kausalität: 
Eine Person fährt seinen PKW bei roter Ampel auf die Kreuzung und es ensteht ein Unfall.

Wer ist Schuld?

Na die Ampel, währe die grün gewesen, währe kein Unfall passiert.

Ist doch klar oder? :O)


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Maxi

das ist ja das Problem mit den ganzen Vorschriften.
Die diskussion hatten wir schon oft, warum darf ein KFz-Mechaniker bei laufendem Motor im Motorraum arbeiten ?

Angeblich sind die Leute immer besser informiert, geschult und unterwiesen und man muss trotzdem verhindern das einer über einen Schutzzaun klettert ! Hallo ?? Wer maniulieren will , wird das immer können. Für steht auch ein grossteil die Inustri dahinter, vor allem glaube ich das durch diese sehr hohen Forderungen die Safty-SPS gepusht werden.

mein letzter Schaltschrank hat zwei Bänder gesteuert, das waren 5 PNOZ drin .


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2009)

Hi Ralle,
ich hoffe das war ein Schreibfehler 





> @Safty




Und ja das Thema ich nicht neu! Eigentlich müsste ich Dir Recht geben, man kann das ohne die kleinen gelben Teile nicht machen, ich verdiene damit meine Geld! 

Deshalb mal im Anhang ein Schaltungsbeispiel aus der neuen 13849!
da sind keine gelben Teile 
Und was ist an einer Redundanten Schaltung neu? Die Architekturen der Sicherheitskategoriene sind schon alt siehe 954! 

Ich habe auch schon Maschinen gesehen die alt waren und mit KAT1 ausgeführt wurden und nichts ist passiert, aber das gegenteil kenne ich auch! Tötliche Unfälle sind mir hier bekannt!!!!

Zu der Frage 





> Ich weiß, Unfallschutz ist wichtig, ein Kontakt kann natürlich fehlerhaft sein, und so weiter und so fort, aber ich frage dich ehrlich, wann kommt der 3. und 4. Schaltkontakt an der Tür, warum nur 2-kanalig, man könnt es doch auch 8-kanalig anlegen.


Ich bin der Meinung das hier elektronische Systeme immer Stärker kommen werden die sich Selbstüberwachen. In der Steuerungstechnik nimmt man ja auch keine Mechanischen Schalter mehr oder nur noch selten! Die Technik bleibt nun mal nicht stehen und das ist auch Gut so!



> Ich will eigentlich damit nur das sagen, *Wer Was* wirklich als sicher betrachtet, hängt doch hier und heute eindeutig auch von Geldinteressen ab und da arbeitet die Lobby doch hervorragend. Wir müssen das alles mitmachen, schon aus Eigeninteresse (wer will sich schon was vorwerfen lassen), aber man darf ja ruhig mal sagen, das es langsam übertrieben wird und das kann einem dann schon mal zu bunt werden mit den feinen neuen (meistens) gelben Teilen.


Ich finde den Weg der jetzt beschritten wird gut da hier die 13849 alle Bereiche abdeckt von der SPS bis zur Hydraulik und glaube nur nicht das alle Hersteller glücklich sind über diese Norm. 
Es kommt sehr viel an Arbeit und Kosten auf die Hersteller zu. Jeder muss in Zukunft Werte angeben die eine klare Aussage über die Zuverlässigkeit der Bauteile gibt! 
Und in den   [FONT=&quot]Gremien [/FONT] sitzen nicht nur BG Mitarbeiter und Hersteller, Du unterschätzt die Maschinenhersteller!

Wo siehst du eine Verschärfung der Sicherheitstechnik, ich kann die nicht erkennen!


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

@Saf(e)ty

kannst Du mal die Quelle dafür angeben. aus welchen Buch das ist.
oder gibts gar ein PDF?


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2009)

Hi Jabba,
aber nur weil Du mir ein (e) gegeben hast!

http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Danke für den Link,
irgendwie kam mir das bekannt vor, und siehe da den Bia-Report hatte ich schon.
Aber bei den mengen an info's kriegt man nicht immer alles übereinander.
Der Report ist zwar sehr gut, aber ich suche noch mehr Schaltungsvorschläge insbesonders mit SPS usw.


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2009)

Jabba
ich kann Dir natürlich viele Beispiele zu SPS geben aber das sind dann von unserer Sicherheits SPS Pluto. :s12:


----------

